
What does this JS do? - danw
http://gist.github.com/398782
======
DCoder
<http://pastebin.com/ceWGKZjJ> , now you just need to firebug a Facebook page
so you can figure out what those element IDs do...

At a quick glance, I'd say ErrantX is correct.

~~~
paulbaumgart
How'd you do that?

~~~
DCoder
I pasted your script into Eclipse (new JS source file), Source -> Format to
make it readable. Then I took the big array that's assigned to _0x82af ,
pasted it into Firebug, bam, normalized strings. After that it was just plain
find/replace. The first few lines came from the part before eval(.

------
ErrantX
If it works like the others do: it sends a request to your friends to add the
group/page etc. (this could be different, I haven't had a close look, but it
is what others did)

------
mildweed
<http://jsbeautifier.org/>, which usually can solve problems like this, wasn't
able to help.

